# Parsley....heavy breathing again



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all,
sorry but I don't have much time....Since Parsley's recovery from rti 6 or more months ago...she has been in my aviary, two days ago she was perched, tail really low breathing really heavily, beak slightly open, tail kind of bobbing!.took her inside, heat food baytril and myco orni mix....seemed fine all day, got up yesterday morning...still fine and 1 very clean egg! fine all day, this morning doing the same heavy breathing etc...is this what they do when they lay eggs..or is she in trouble again?
many thanks
JAyne


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

beausmammy said:


> Hi all,
> sorry but I don't have much time....Since Parsley's recovery from rti 6 or more months ago...she has been in my aviary, two days ago she was perched, tail really low breathing really heavily, beak slightly open, tail kind of bobbing!.took her inside, heat food baytril and myco orni mix....seemed fine all day, got up yesterday morning...still fine and 1 very clean egg! fine all day, this morning doing the same heavy breathing etc...*is this what they do when they lay eggs..*or is she in trouble again?
> many thanks
> JAyne


Actually this is what they do when they lay an egg, but they don't usually lay this time of day, so that's concerning. Was she egg bound before? I don't remember all that went on. I'm far from an expert when it comes to taking care of sick and/or injured birds, but I would be very careful about giving her baytril until you know what the problem is. I've never used the stuff, but I think it's a pretty powerful med and I wouldn't be giving it to her just on a whim.


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, many thanks for your reply...you say they don't lay this time of day, the first egg was there in the morning when I got up....if this is her second egg...how long does the process take? the first egg is perfect, and very clean, I did have an eggbound bird a couple of months ago, when she did lay it was rotten, smelly and bloody. Parsley doesn't seem distressed, more uncomfortable!! I am going to give her some honey water..any advice is welcomed.
many thanks
Jayne


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

hi, she's laid another egg!...she seems a little upset, the egg is fine and very clean............do you think she will be ok now?
thanks again
Jayne


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

beausmammy said:


> hi, she's laid another egg!...she seems a little upset, the egg is fine and very clean............do you think she will be ok now?
> thanks again
> Jayne


Yes, I expect she'll be fine now. I guess your time is different from mine, but I don't know if you are behind me or ahead of me. I'm in VA, EST.........pigeons normally lay their first egg around 7:00 or 8:00 PM. Then the second egg is laid two days later around 4:00 PM. Of course that's not set in stone, but approximate times. That's what my hens do anyway.


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi again, it has been a couple of hours since she laid and she is still breathing very heavily with her beak slightly open, is this just a result of laying?
the reason I am being a fuss pot..is the rti she had was really quite severe and if it hadn't been for jazaroo sending me meds, she would have died, it took weeks to clear up.
thanks again
Jayne


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

beausmammy said:


> Hi again, it has been a couple of hours since she laid and she is still breathing very heavily with her beak slightly open, is this just a result of laying?
> the reason I am being a fuss pot..is the rti she had was really quite severe and if it hadn't been for jazaroo sending me meds, she would have died, it took weeks to clear up.
> thanks again
> Jayne


Ok. No that's not normal. She should be just like she was before she laid the egg. By the way.......what is RTI?


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

hi, sorry it's a repiritory tracht infection..............thank you so much for talking me through this!
Jaynw x


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

beausmammy said:


> hi, sorry it's a repiritory tracht infection..............thank you so much for talking me through this!
> Jaynw x


Well, if she's got another RTI.......(glad to know what that is, although I probably should have known anyway) then what ever meds you gave her before will be needed again. I just wonder where this is coming from. What is causing it? Hopefully someone who knows more about this stuff will be along shortly. You would think that as long as I've been around, I would have learned a few things.  But.......I don't like to advice people about things that I'm not sure about. If this just started, she should be ok until someone can log on and answer your questions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if the problem could be aspergillus rather than RTI. If so, abtibotics could make the problem worse.


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

I am going to continue with her meds until jazaroo pops up..he knows Parsley's history, The heavy breathing is getting worse, I was so hoping this was an egg problem!
thank you both
Jayne


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Is she is a cage? I would keep her on a heating pad, cover the cage and put a bowl of water in the cage. It might help her with the breathing.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> I'm wondering if the problem could be aspergillus rather than RTI. If so, abtibotics could make the problem worse.


 I copied below from this web site: http://www.chevita.com/index.html
How do her droppings look? Are you still giving her Baytril? Think about this for a minute.......does she seem any worse, even if just slightly? since you started the Baytril? You said she was breathing heaving and you started her on Baytril. Then she laid an egg. So........was the heavy breathing from egg laying or something else and if it was egg laying, did the Baytril MAYBE make it worse? You'd have to think back over the events of the past couple of days...........


_Aspergillosis

Aspergillosis is a fungus disease of birds, animals and humans. It is usually characterized in the pigeon as a chronic infection of the lungs and air sacs. Another name for this disease is pneumomycosis.

Pathogen/Cause:
Aspergillus fungi. They grow as multicellular, fluffy mold colonies, free-living in the soil, on vegetation or parasitic living in or on birds, animals, and humans.

Symptoms of the disease:
Respiratory form: difficulty in breathing; greenish deposits on tongue and palate.
Skin form: skin scaling off with breaking of feathers.

Recognition of the disease:
Cadaver examination: Fungal lawn in lungs.
Microscopic examination of deposits and skin scrapings.


Treatment:
Elimination of source of infection (e.g. mouldy feed), separation of affected birds. No treatment is recommended for Aspergillus respiratory infections in pigeons. Skin infections can be successfully treated e.g. with copper sulfate (1:2000 dilution) or a solution of mercuric chloride (1:500 dilution).

Prevention:
Dry, well ventilated loft, good quality feed, administration of vitamins._


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If this were my pigeon I would definitely begin the Baytril again. You really can't fool around with waiting if she is breathing open mouthed and heavily. It is never a good sign. 

Please note what Reti advised about keeping her warm. Also, keep her as quiet as possible.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I went back and skimmed earlier posts you had made. Parsley was still having some difficulty even in January so I'm thinking whatever was going on was not completely knocked out. 

Also, I noted you keep her in a plastic box with holes in the top for air. Plastic boxes can get really too warm on a heating pad so you will need to keep a close eye on that. The plastic box is fine, just don't let her get too hot and keep her box out of sunlight which only adds to the problem.

Did you keep her confined for the entire period of time she was on the Baytril and Doxy? We always keep ours in the house the entire period they are on medicine - not to say that is required, but it gives us a chance to observe them.
How long was she on the Baytril/Doxy combo. I know in some cases it takes longer than the usual 7 day dosing to see results. We also follow up with several days of probiotics to try to get good gut bacteria going again.

I sure hope Parsley shows some improvement soon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I copied below from this web site: http://www.chevita.com/index.html
> How do her droppings look? Are you still giving her Baytril? Think about this for a minute.......does she seem any worse, even if just slightly? since you started the Baytril? You said she was breathing heaving and you started her on Baytril. Then she laid an egg. So........was the heavy breathing from egg laying or something else and if it was egg laying, did the Baytril MAYBE make it worse? You'd have to think back over the events of the past couple of days...........
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Lovebirds, all...



"Oxine" ( plain, no cataylist, ) might prove useful for treating Aspirgillosis...likely there is no technical or sanctioned info, but it might work to remediate it, or at least help...

Misting the Air for the Bird to breathe the super-fine mists...



Likewise for any upper repiratory infections...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jane, 



Was there a fairly sure diagnosis as for what sort of repiratory infection Parsley had?


And, whether there was or not, what meds had she been on for it?


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Jayne,

Sorry to hear that Parsley is not feeling well once more.

A couple of things, one is that you are not clear where you are letting her sit her eggs, I would do so, so that she doesn't turn right around and lay again, as this will be extra stress on her reserves, that she can do without right now. You say she was out in your aviary one again, does she have a mate?

Without her past history, Charis might have a point on considering Aspergillosis, but I think Maggie is closer to what I am thinking, that the infection she had earlier in the year was not completely cleared and the stress from egg laying might have given it a foothold again.

The fact is, earlier in the year, we were treating for Chlamydophila and the recommended course of treatment to completely clear it out is 6 weeks of meds. At the time I sent you enough Doxycycline for a little over three weeks of treatment, all I had at the time, and hoped it would be enough to get her well again. She became well again, but there is the possibility, that as I said before, she did not completely clear the infection and it has presented again.

I would continue her on the Baytril and I looked your past emails and you mentioned you also bought some Ornicure (Doxycycline mixture) in 4g sachets which is to be mixed with 2L of water, per sachet. As I mentioned to you before, this is really for flock treatment and because of other additives is not suitable to be dosed down on an individual basis. What I would do is open one of the sachets and divide it into 8 equal parts, each of these parts can now be added to 250mL of water and provide this as her only source of water. Depending on the size of her water dish, you could provide 125mL for the day and refrigerate the rest, this will give you two days of treatment per 250mL, just be sure to take it out of the refrigerator a little while before dispensing, to get it up to room temperature. Also, I am now well stocked with Doxycycline and because I have never felt that relying on a sick bird to consume the proper amount of meds through water was ideal, I would be happy to send you that meds I sent last time, this time enough to treat for 6 weeks.

Phil, what happened was Jayne had Parlsey to her vets a few times and he did diagnose a RTI and provided the Baytril, which at first seemed to be clearing the infection and then Parlsey started to relapse while on the Baytril and I suggested she ask her vet for a change in medicines to Doxycycline. The vet did not have any so I sent Jayne some, which seemed to have done the trick for her at the time.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ron, 




Might Clamavox be a consideration in this situation?


I recently did get some, and I was having a Bird relapseing after Baytril regimen for an ambiguous illness which included lots of open Beak breathing and generally looking miserable.


So, anyway, I got some Cipro, was useing that, no better...started her on the Clamavox AND kept up the Cipro, and ( knock on wood) things seem to be really improveing...no more Beak breathing, and she is wing slapping AND 
biting the heck out of me now any time I reach in there.

Anyway, not wanting to talk about my Bird, or distract from this thread...but only mentioning it as an example of a scenario...

Sometimes I think we are seeing more than one infection afoot...and sometimes, one of them may not respond well to the antibiotic we are useing, even if other ones shall.


That's my thought-for-the-day anyway...


Best wishes to Parsely..!


And everyone else of course!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Phil, if it is Chlamydia, as I suspect, Clavamox would not be a drug of choice to treat for it, the drugs of choice would be Doxycycline or one of the macrolides, such as Azithromycin and quinolones may be used as well such as Cipro (Baytril). Phil, as you know, I have been an advocate of dual drug therapy for RTIs, especially when open beak breathing is present and absence of lab work, most usually Baytril and depending what I suspect may be the infecting organism, another appropriate drug. This I feel gives the broadest range of coverage. There are too many times where I have seen birds do poorly on less aggressive treatment protocols for RTIs.

In fact, in severe cases, ideally, it would be great to have a vet like Pidgey has to provide nebulized treatments of Gentamicin, plus oral meds as well.

Glad to hear things went well for your bird.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Ron,


I appreciate the mentions.


Chlamydia...yeeeeesh, yea...

I do not know how to identify it if it is afoot.


Any advice?


Possibly it is rare here, but certainly could present itself regardless.


Maybe I have had Birds who had it, and somehow we muddled through...or not, as may be.

But I want to learn about that one, for sure.


Last time I was at my Vets, I asked him what he liked for Chlamiydia, and I think he said 'Metronidazole'...could that be right? Or is my memory shot like usual?


Let me know?


I do not have Doxycycline, that I know of...so maybe I would do well to order some to have on hand.



Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, many thanks again, yes jazaroo...could you please send me doxy for 6 weeks..I presently have her on Baytril as I said earlier and also I have her on a water soluble powder, it says it is a product against ornithosis, mycoplasmosis, mucus and rattle, it reads.Doxycycline Hcl, Broomhexine, Lincomycine. vit B1 B2 B6 B12 K3 and Dextrose monohydr...I would still prefer to go with your doxy if that is ok...tried and tested as it were!..I am going to swap her eggs for plastic ones so she won't lay again, Yes she has a mate, he is very young and also in the aviary. I didn't put parsley back with my free fliers as I wanted to keep an extra eye on her....just as well. None of my other birds seem to have any problems, both fliers and aviary. I will keep a special eye on them. Once again Thank you.
p.s. No arguments this time full payment for your trouble!!
Jayne and Parsley.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> In fact, in severe cases, ideally, it would be great to have a vet like Pidgey has to provide nebulized treatments of Gentamicin, plus oral meds as well.
> 
> Glad to hear things went well for your bird.
> 
> ...



Hi Ron, 


Got distracted before and forgot to mention...

Gentamicin, Genticin and so on can and often do ruin inner Ear nerves...this as you can imagine then occasions typicallypermenent balance problems, and head twisting and so on.

Far as I know, we would do well to avoid this Drug for any Birds, or any one else.

A Bird treated with one of these can end up imitating some attributes of PPMV, if without the Star Gazing, where instead, there is lits of upside down head stuff, twisting and co-ordination issues, and or balance problams, falling over...


Does the same in people all too often also...


Not so good...


What do you think of the "Oxine"...? In vapor or fine mists, which the Bird would be encouraged to breathe, as a prospective means of treating ambiguous or unknown-cause ( or known cause, when a definitive or fairly sure diagnosis is to be had, of ) upper respiratory infections?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Jayne, I will send out the Doxycycline today, hopefully it will reach you in just a few days like last time, the rest we'll talk about later.

Phil, Chlamydophila, also know as Psittacosis or Ornithosis, can be diagnosed through a blood test. Her vet did not, as I remember, do this blood test, but when Jayne asked him if it could be a Chlamydia infection, he said it very well could be, however didn't have the Doxycycline to prescribe on hand. My original thinking was that Parlsey initially was responding to the Baytril and the was relapsing, so I was just making a guess, as we all do at times, as to what may be her problem and Parlsey responded to the change in medicine.

With the Gentamicin, you are right it is a powerful drug and has some well know side effects, but, and maybe Pidgey when he is on will jump in here, I think the side effects are more a worry when the drug is given systemically and not just nebulized for a short period of time. When a bird is in a life or death situation with a RTI, I think it is a good option to have available to get some meds right on the infection immediately.

Phil, I remember you treating a bird a while back with some 15mg Vibramycin pills for a RTI, perhaps you can get some more where you got these, and I am unaware of metronidazole being used to treat for this disease. Also, Phil, I know you have mentioned the "Oxine" a few times in some threads and I would be interested in learning more about it, is there a web site where it could be purchased or for more information?

All the best,

Ron


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi...you both might find this interesting.
When Parsley was in the house being treated, her box was on my windowsil, At the time my dog Lucy had a very severe wound on her elbow, I put her in a play pen under Parsley....due to the christmas holidays Lucy's operation was postponed until my regular vet returned to work, meanwhile the locum (to my horror) told me to keep Lucy's (by this time) smelly wound uncovered to let the air get to it. (my regular vet went crazy about this!) Lucy spent two days like this...I couldn't bare to look at it any longer so took her to the emergancy vet, he took a scrape from the wound ...the wound had the chlamydia bacteria present(can't remember the exact spelling) and the infection was really bad.........It took over two weeks of antibiotics to clear it up......Could this be connected to Parsley, just a thought.
Jayne


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Jayne, I will send out the Doxycycline today, hopefully it will reach you in just a few days like last time, the rest we'll talk about later.



Hi Ron,





> Phil, Chlamydophila, also know as Psittacosis or Ornithosis, can be diagnosed through a blood test.



Thank you for the reminder. I recall knowing those other names for it, but had forgotten.



> Her vet did not, as I remember, do this blood test, but when Jayne asked him if it could be a Chlamydia infection, he said it very well could be, however didn't have the Doxycycline to prescribe on hand. My original thinking was that Parlsey initially was responding to the Baytril and the was relapsing, so I was just making a guess, as we all do at times, as to what may be her problem and Parlsey responded to the change in medicine.



I will send off and get some Doxycycline today...definitely something I would like to have on hand.



> With the Gentamicin, you are right it is a powerful drug and has some well know side effects, but, and maybe Pidgey when he is on will jump in here, I think the side effects are more a worry when the drug is given systemically and not just nebulized for a short period of time. When a bird is in a life or death situation with a RTI, I think it is a good option to have available to get some meds right on the infection immediately.



Oh, sure...okay...that makes sense. Being nebulized would be a different situation very much, than an injection which diseminates systemically in the blood.


Turpenine, when the fumes are breathed...can markedly aid in overcomeing some infections, or benifit in various ways...and this also of course differs from the effects if injected muscularly, where, for one thing, it is understood to make a 'burning' and painful sensation, short spiking fever, and an all round unpleasant experience...





> Phil, I remember you treating a bird a while back with some 15mg Vibramycin pills for a RTI, perhaps you can get some more where you got these,




That medicine is not familiar to me, even with my dubious memory...so, I think this was someone else maybe, or I don't know.

I have had some tenacious upper respiratory problem Birds once in a while, life threatenings ones I mean...and as far as say the last five years...some I lost, some I muddled through with, and these recovered very well ultimately, maybe in spite of me.


Some of these may have been a Chlamydia...and I do remember vexing on that...but I do not remember any ressolution which included that medicine.

Nice to know a blood test can say definitely...

I will do some 'googles' on it also, to review...



I am so often running on too little sleep, or other privations, it is sad...it does detract from my learning abilitys, and, feats of memory...so sometimes I find myself revisiting subjects where at most, there is a faint de je vu, and little to show for prior forays. Sort of like that fellow in 'Flowers for Algeron ( or was it Alginon?), only with somewhat less initial platform...

Lol...





> and I am unaware of metronidazole being used to treat for this disease.



This surprised me also...or that he said just 'that', and not that along with something else.


Possibly, some of my potentially Chlamydia Birds, were able to muddle through for being on "5 in 1", which contains 'Tylocine'...




> Also, Phil, I know you have mentioned the "Oxine" a few times in some threads and I would be interested in learning more about it, is there a web site where it could be purchased or for more information?



I will see if I can find some referances.

In fact, I will start a thread for it in General Discussions or something, so as not to take up so much room here in Jayne's thread...even though it is complimentary.


Lost all my links and saved things awhile back in a hard drive deterioration. They just don't make 'em like they used to! The old hard drive was almost ten years old, and had endless hours of being on usually 24/7...so I thought it prudent to replace it before it had problems. So I did. New hard drive did not even last a year...




> All the best,
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron...


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Gentamicin is a drug that's best used in ways that it won't absorb into the actual system. It has been used to sterilize the gut for abdominal surgeries where the intestines are going to be physically cut (like the removal of a piece and the consequent resection). In such cases, it doesn't absorb into the bloodstream.

Similarly, it doesn't absorb into the system when rendered into a nebulized respiratory treatment--it just sterilizes the surfaces of the air sacs and lungs.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey, 


Okeydoke...


Good to know!


Tell us more about your Nebulizer?


And how would this compare to obliging a Bird to breathe in fine aerosols or mists?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Phil, here is the thread I was talking about, http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17854, I didn't get the name right, but you did have some Doxycycline at onetime, you never know, perhaps still do.

Thanks Pidgey for the information on Gentamicin. Thought I would post this from my links library, it's on pertains to treatment on another species, but I would think the information and comments on nebualization, and treatment in general, should be applicable to other small animals, like our birds.
http://ratguide.com/health/bacteria/mycoplasma_mycoplasmosis.php

Jayne, that's interesting information on the chlamydia infection being diagnosed in another pet. As a precaution, I would do what you did months ago, give everything a good disinfecting around the house and aviary to be on the safe side.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Another aspect of the nebulized treatment is the saline, though. Sometimes the simplest things are very helpful and in this kind of thing, hydrating the buildup of phlegm can be very helpful in a bird. I could tell that Unie had that very thing due to the whistling sound that she'd start making upon exertion and her cooing vocalization was also affected. That indicated the practical aspect that there was actual congestion obstructing her airway. If you had a magic wand that could clear the offending bacteria, you could still lose the bird because of that very thing so it's a very dangerous condition in a bird. Even in children, it can be very important to get them breathing steam to loosen up the phlegm.

However, it's also possible to have a hard time breathing with there being no such problem with the lungs. Birds have a very short lifespan on their red blood cells and a disease that affects the production of their RBCs can give them very similar symptoms. That's one of the things that you need to rule out in serious cases where the test may be run. I've had a few Paratyphoid birds that were anemic and it was Baytril that brought them back. I'm just providing that comparison here to illustrate the need for a differential diagnosis in respiratory cases.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Phil, here is the thread I was talking about, http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17854, I didn't get the name right, but you did have some Doxycycline at onetime, you never know, perhaps still do.
> 
> Thanks Pidgey for the information on Gentamicin.
> 
> ...



Hi Ron,


Oh! Lol...you are quite correct indeed!

Oye, my mind is shot...


Lol...


Thanks..!


Little 'Squeak-a-Bug'..!



Gotta run now...


Till later,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Phil, you can read about it here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19543

I didn't have a nebulizer at the time--I just took Unie in to the vet and arranged for the treatment specifically by phone before ever I brought her in. Later, I did get a nebulizer on the Internet so that I'd be able, at least, to get some moisture in to help loosen phlegm in a case like that. It turns out that you can get some of them fairly cheaply.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey, 



Hmmmm...

For those like me who may wish a better understanding of Nebulizers -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebulizer


Anyway, lots of them on e-bay and in general, from mail order places, many reasonably priced ones...


This would have advantages of course over misting the Air immediately in front of the patient.

But of course great care to have every detail right, in the election and concentration of meds and their amount inhaled, I am sure will matter very much.


Has anyone ever run across technical or medical info on the use and facility of Turpentine for Lung/Bronchial/upper RI infections?



I have done that for myself, and it helped immensely...but I have never done it for a Bird, nor would I untill I knew more about it.



Anyway, the use of Nebulizers does seema very good area for study and research for possibly application scenarios.

Sac Mites and other Airway parasites included...where there may be ways of addressing them, which would not require a systemic toxin-poison to reach them.

Anyway, I had miseed many threads there in early and mid March, oweing to my working 16 or 18 hours a day in prepairing for a Show...

Glad Uni is okeydoke again..!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, thanks for the link. It was interesting that they wrote you could develop a yeast infection (thrush) in the mouth from using nebulizers that use steroids as the medicine.


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, any thoughts on the dog infection which I mentioned earlier?
Jayne


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

beausmammy said:


> Hi, any thoughts on the dog infection which I mentioned earlier?
> Jayne


Well, I'm pretty sure nothing got transferred from dog to bird or vice versa but am not really sure what you are asking .. sorry that I missed the question earlier. Ask again and we'll do better this time.

Terry


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

When Parsley was in the house being treated, her box was on my windowsil, At the time my dog Lucy had a very severe wound on her elbow, I put her in a play pen under Parsley....due to the christmas holidays Lucy's operation was postponed until my regular vet returned to work, meanwhile the locum (to my horror) told me to keep Lucy's (by this time) smelly wound uncovered to let the air get to it. (my regular vet went crazy about this!) Lucy spent two days like this...I couldn't bare to look at it any longer so took her to the emergancy vet, he took a scrape from the wound ...the wound had the chlamydia bacteria present(can't remember the exact spelling) and the infection was really bad.........It took over two weeks of antibiotics to clear it up......Could this be connected to Parsley, just a thought.
Jayne
HI Tim this is what I wrote in the previous thread........it just seems strange that Parsley was infected then Lucy.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Chlamydial infections are pretty contagious but it usually presents as conjunctival (the insides of the eyelids) and respiratory symptoms (mucus membranes). I don't think I've read about a wound per se being so affected. Are you sure it wasn't something else? Can you call your vet's secretary and have them confirm the isolated pathogen?

Pidgey


----------

